# Avon Pier



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Just read that NPS is seeking a lessee to operate the Avon Pier.

According to the article I read on IFP lease does not include parking or access road or septic.

Will wait for DD to chime in but it looks like Koru has gone kaput in the Pier business.

This is about as bad as loosing the ends of NHP and Avalon and Kitty Hawk as far as Drum fishing goes on the OBX.

Did Keith get whacked?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The beach washes under the pier house in a heavy swell. With no parking lot on the other side of the dune how is access other than a drop down ladder from the pier deck. 

NPS may let this go the way of Frisco.

Avon is the late Fall Drum spot and has been since it was built. After the water gets too cold for Rodanthe, Avon is the place in December for Drum.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

If you want to Lease it I would think you would have to work out a leasing agreement with Kour for parking and access and septic , Unless it's just time to renew and they have to put out there for bids and if Kour is the only one because they won't lease the parking , access and septic they can offer lower


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I think you are right Jolly.

Started reading the RFP and it may well be that NPS has to have a public offering for competitive proposals.

Likely Koru will be the only submission.

10 year proposed lease term.

Lease rent rate is set in the RFP $18,000 per year NNN. Then escalates to $19,000 per year NNN in five years

MAN Tournament Officials are considering what to do but the RFP delivery submission date is June 28 2020 the MAN would be pressed for time to submit its proposal.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bikini car washes and Bikini staff to serve at Kinnakeet Tiki Hut are under consideration by the MAN tournament members. Also Free PBR all summer long.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like a whole pile of plankers might have to get sand on their feet or they will be stacked up on what is left by way of dry ground. National unlucky week.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Plankers tend to run up the numbers when we get on the beach. Plankers generally spend their time soaking baits in the water Drum spend 95% of their time in, deep water. 

Plus there is generally better coffee.

Get out in Back Bay Lopez this August and get an early report out for us with pictures.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Called Shuey who had talked to Keith, seems its just a formality, Koru will keep the pier running, they plan on having it ready to open July 1.
js


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

JS Good to hear.that. Thanks

Team Rodanthe is still contemplating putting in a competing lease offer, we are dealing with NPS.

Park Service has a problem with Team Rodanthe asking to be able to limit access for Team Wilson being during months of Oct-Dec. 

Team Rodanthe official statement was that it is patently unfair for both TomH and Big Dave to be on Team Wilson's Roster, in light of Team Rodanthe being unable to field a team of the ancient Rodanthe Greats who have retired or have gone missing-in-action.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

They Opened yesterday with 450 feet of Pier they are continuing to work on the rest of it so it's a work in process till it full length again .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Redhead of Team Rodanthe caught a 100 pound Tarpon the other day at Rodanthe, Clyde and the Redhead were both holding it in the picture on FB. They released it alive.

Full length was about 500 feet further than where the end is at the moment, but it is a good thing they are working on it.

My pier fishing days are over until they find the cure.


----------

